# meldonium



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone have any experience using it ?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

Not tried meldonium but if your after cardio performance i can recommend cardarine, it allowed me to run a marathon without doing any training/cardio before


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Didn't do much for me besides giving me this weird pain in my ribs lol.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

nWo said:


> Didn't do much for me besides giving me this weird pain in my ribs lol.


 What dosage did you use, how did you dose it and what did you use it for ? Any ideas what the pain was


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

drwae said:


> Not tried meldonium but if your after cardio performance i can recommend cardarine, it allowed me to run a marathon without doing any training/cardio before


 Sounds like 9 rounds be like relaxing on the beach using that then lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> What dosage did you use, how did you dose it and what did you use it for ? Any ideas what the pain was


 Can't even remember the dosing now mate lol, been a few years. No idea what the pain was but it was like a dull burning pain in the sides of my ribs, went away once I stopped using it, but yeah, noticed nothing in terms of performance.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

nWo said:


> Can't even remember the dosing now mate lol, been a few years. No idea what the pain was but it was like a dull burning pain in the sides of my ribs, went away once I stopped using it, but yeah, noticed nothing in terms of performance.


 What about cardarine and SR9009. Have you tried any of those


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jonk891 said:


> What about cardarine and SR9009. Have you tried any of those


 Haven't mate, got some cardarine in my cupboard still that I haven't used, probably out of date now lol.


----------

